# Sad News



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Just to let you all know that Nala my Birman (some of you may have seen a previous thread regarding her) went into early labour this morning at only 5 weeks pregnant.

She is currently with the vet who is trying to delay labour and save these little babies but it's really not looking good 

I will update when I know more but sat at home waiting for the phone to ring at the moment which is really killing me!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh I am sorry, hopefully she will be ok. Please keep us updated. sending love. x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just readyour other thread, what a time you are having. Fingers crossed she will be fine.


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope the vet can help her fingers crossed for you.

Coonie girl


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Hope shes ok!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts ....


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Poor girlie. Sending postive thoughts for you both.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just had a phone call from the vets.

They have not been able to stop labour and she has given birth to 3 kittens.

One was stillborn and another died shortly after.

However one seems to be hanging in there!

It is very small but fully developed.
The vet has the kitten on a heat pad and is inserting a feeding tube to try and save this little one!

Fingers crossed now!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh thats so sad - sleep well little ones.

How is Nala doing?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless  sorry to hear about your girl, but hope the little one has a fighting chance and hope mum is ok x*


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

She is doing very well.

She is very tired as you can imagine!

They are about to give her a scan and see if there are any more kittens as labour now seems to have stopped and then it's a case of waiting and seeing what happens.

The vet suspects that any other kittens remaining will ahve already died in which case it's a c-section to remove them but you never know.

I am trying not too put too much hope into the little one surviving as he/she is soooo early and the vet says it's a miracle simply that it's still alive now.

From looking at the kittens the vet estimates that they are 3 weeks early so she was a little more pregnant then we intially thought but 3 weeks is a long time in terms of a newborn kitten.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Just saw your latest post which uploaded before I could finish my message. Thanks for keeping us updated and sharing this with us. Sending you lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats not good news about the little one, being so early. What has the vet said about future pregnancies?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear this. 

Fingers crossed that the little one continues to thrive.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh how awful for you and mummy cat!! i do hope the little hangs on there!! hugs xxx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

The vet thinks that the early labour was due to her being a little young (11 months old) and it should not affect any future pregnancies which is good news.

Little one is still holding on, a pure white female.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

How sad 

I hope Nala is doing well and am sending positive vibes for the little one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

I am hoping that this little kitten survives, and am sending positive thoughts for both the kitten and mum!
Not the right time maybe but did you puposely breed her at such a young age?
DT


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I just wanted to say how truly sorry I am Poor Nala, although it sounds as if she is being a star, bless her xx

Lots of positive thoughts for the bubba xx & sorry for the little ones lost


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

fingers crossed for you hope the little one is ok


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Doubletrouble - No I did not purposely breed her she actually managed to escape whilst my sister was looking after her and got pregnant by some local tom cat as explained in my previous post.

I have just had news that two more kittens have been born and died very shortly afterwards 

The little girl is still doing well.
The vet is expressing milk from mum and then tube feeding her as she is too young to suckle.

She has very little fur and the vets are having to keep her warm.

The vet thinks that she has no eyeballs as it appears that her eye sockets sink inwards but there will be no way to tell until her eyes open.

Mum and baby will be staying in the vets overnight and the next 48 hours are crucial!

I will update you all in the morning but and I will praying for this little mite, we have decided to name her Angel and if she makes it she will DEFFO be staying with us, she has fought too hard for us to give her up!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww bless, hope little one continues to fight, soo sorry for the loss of the others. and hope mom is doing ok also, take care.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's hoping that Angel's guardian angel is watching over her at this crucial time.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

I really feel for you, what a horrid situation. It sounds as though you have a real great vet there doing all they can, hope things get better for little one ((((((((((hugs))))))))))))).


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh i am sorry shes lost more!! i do hope Angel pulls through ok xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Doubletrouble - No I did not purposely breed her she actually managed to escape whilst my sister was looking after her and got pregnant by some local tom cat as explained in my previous post.
> 
> I have just had news that two more kittens have been born and died very shortly afterwards
> 
> ...


I am so sorry I aked Cat crazy,,and guilty that I have put you through having to relay this agian. Alll I can say are that my thoughts are with you an I shall pray for your little ones, please keep us informed. 
Don't forget to look after yourself either i.e eating, sleeping to.
regards
DT


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I really hope your cat, and her kitten will be OK. Biggest of hugs
xx


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

c'mon lil one keep fighting

run free at the bridge lil angels

really sorry to hear about the lost babies, hope nala is doing well and that the lil one keeps fighting

*hugs*


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

hope they're both doin ok. good luck to you and the little one!
xxx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

just wanted to say I have everything crossed for this little Angel xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, am sorry to hear this has happened. I hope the little girlie gets better - you must be gutted, but my fingers are crossed for her xxxx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

hey! iv only just got back from a day out, and caught up with this thread, omg i am so sorry...3 weeks early, iv never known a cat to go into early labour...thoughts are with you at this sad time...


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry for your sad news.....hope Nala and Angel are doing ok. xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

are you on hope everythings going ok hows mum and baby??


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

That is so awful, poor little mite  
Hope mummy is doing well x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am sorry. There is no reason why this should happen again though. I once had a cat lose her first litter this way, never did find out what happened, but she had seven perfect kittens the next time.

Liz


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi hunny, any news on Nala and Angel this morning? Hope all is well and sending some wishes, and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Hoping you managed to grab some sleep! hoping for some good news on both Kitten and Mum! Keeping everytning crossed here.
regards
DT


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Hope Nala and Angel had a good night xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope all is well after this distressing time. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am sorry to say that Angel did not survive the night 
The vet called me this morning to explain that she was just too small to survive.

Needless to say we are devastated.

Nala is now home and having a well earned rest.
She still hasn't passed one placenta so we have to keep a close eye on her waiting for that.

She seems very depressed as though she knows what has happend.
Is this normal for cats?

She has not eaten or moved from her bed since returning this moment and has not cleaned the blood from herself which is not like her as she normally keeps herself amazingly groomed.

Thank you all for your support and kind words!

Rebecca


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Rebecca 
I really hope Nala will start being her normal self again soon, i hope she passes the placenta soon to, and starts grooming again

huge hugs to you and Nala xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I am so so sorry big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry to read this, sending you a big hug,xxxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so truly sorry to be reading this R.I.P little Angel xx

Huge hugs to you & Nala & I hope she passes the placenta very soon & starts to feel more like herself xx Thinking of you xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Nala is currently wandering the house crying it's like she is looking for her babies, I wish there was something we could do for her.

It's seriously making me question my breeding plans.
Nala is my first and only breeding queen and although this was an accidental pregnancy I just don't know if it is fair to put her through this again.

The vet does not think it will affect future pregnancies but you never know.

Letting her have a nice long rest now and we'll have to have a think about it again in a few months.

Has anyone experianced queens with premature labour and what happend with subsequent pregnancies?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sure someone who has been through this will come along soon.

I remember another thread with the same outcome and Mum was a bit lost for a few days.

Of course you are going to question yourself about breeding but remember this doesn't happen all the time.

So sorry for you and Nala.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with mellowma on this in that you are now going to be questioning yourself about breeding. Mellowma is right in that this doesn't happen all the time & there is no reason not to think that Nala will in the future go on & have a healthy happy litter.

Nala will feel lost for a few days as I'm sure it's quite an emotional shock for her but with you by her side giving her care & love I'm hopeful that it won't be long until she starts to feel more like herself again xx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear the news - sleep well little Angel & have fun playing with your brothers and sisters over the bridge.

This was possibly mother nature telling Nala that she was too young to be a mother - don't make any decisions at this very emotional time.

Sending hugs to both you and Nala.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Could you give her substitute toys to use? Perhaps she may use them as kittens.

Rest in peace little ones xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless so sorry the little one didnt make it  RIP

shame you didnt no any 1 close who has kittens she could of been a foster mum to 1 maybe? but then again shes been through enough for now bless her *


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Has anyone experianced queens with premature labour and what happend with subsequent pregnancies?


I once had a cat lose her first litter this way, never did find out what happened, but she had seven perfect kittens the next time.

I'm afraid the chances of kittens surviving if they are more than a week premature are zero. I am sorry this has happened. You need to keep a close eye on your girl now in case infection sets in.

Liz


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh hun I know how heartbroken you must be feeling right now and its making you wonder whether you could put your girl through it all again - lots of us breeders have been in similar situations so we all understand how you are feeling right now. 

Its obvious that you're a very caring person - exactly the sort of person that will become an excellent breeder with a reputation for putting her cats welfare first, a type of cat breeder that is sadly getting more rare.

Your girl will have forgotten her bad experience in a day or two - it may take longer for you to get over it but you definitely will.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for your advice everyone.

I have actually given Nala a rolled up pair of socks and she is enjoying grooming that at the minute.

Glad to hear that she will soon forget I wouldn't like to see her looking like this.

I am a huge fan of Birmans and would still love to breed them but Nala will always be my priority as will any other cat that I may get in the future.

What we have decided is to let her have another try after a nice LONG rest and if she is not cut out for it then to keep her as a show neuter.

One concern is that the vet mentioned she did not open the sacks the kittens were in, cut the cord or clean the kittens so they had to do it all.
I wonder if this is because she was too tired, knew they wouldn't survive etc. but I wonder if she is just not cut out for motherhood.

We were planning on looking for another breeding queen soon, mostly for company for Nala plus we just LOVE Birmans but having trouble finding one so may put that on hold as well.

Things never work out quite as planned!


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh dear, I am so sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you and Nala xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

soo sorry to hear about the loss of Angel. Glad to hear that Nala is now grooming herself. Sending you hugs.
RIP Angel


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear your sad news..xx rip angel xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> One concern is that the vet mentioned she did not open the sacks the kittens were in, cut the cord or clean the kittens so they had to do it all.


Minnii didn't 'do' hers very well either and she was full term, I wouldn't worry abot it, my Birman breeder friend said Birmans are notoriously lazy and will only do it if they really have to. I cleared membranes and tore the cord but drew the line at eating the placenta she had to do that herself. It is possible withthem being very early none of the hormones had kicked in with helping her know what to do.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sorry


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about what a bad time Nala has had. I hope that both of you start to feel better soon. xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

am so sorry for your little loss and as for her not breaking the sacs etc our graycie had a premature kitten (although we were very lucky and she carried 2 kittens to term) and 1 still born and i noticed that she did nothing to them but with her healthy live babies she was right in there cleaning them so its very possible it is just because of how they were


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Really sorry that baby Angel didn't pull through & hope that Nala gets over the birth soon xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for all advice!

She seams to be doing much better now which is great and has actually eaten and had a good long wash!

I want to get some pics of her on here and was wondering if anyone knew how to do it?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> What we have decided is to let her have another try after a nice LONG rest and if she is not cut out for it then to keep her as a show neuter.
> 
> One concern is that the vet mentioned she did not open the sacks the kittens were in, cut the cord or clean the kittens so they had to do it all.
> I wonder if this is because she was too tired, knew they wouldn't survive etc. but I wonder if she is just not cut out for motherhood.


No no, breed her as soon as she calls again (unless it's ridiculously soon like tomorrow!).

I had a girl once who had 11 babies six days early, she didn't bother with them at all, I came home from work to find one still wriggling around in its sac. She didn't want them and they all died. Litters both before and after that were fine. They won't waste their energies on non-viable kittens, they are animals and it's all about maximizing the total number of kittens they have over their lifetime. Wasting energy and time that could go into getting themselves back into breeding condition, and getting another litter on the way, is uneconomical. That's how evolution works. It is quite possible too for a queen to reject a single kitten for the same reason.

Liz


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone.
> One concern is that the vet mentioned she did not open the sacks the kittens were in, cut the cord or clean the kittens so they had to do it all.
> I wonder if this is because she was too tired, knew they wouldn't survive etc. but I wonder if she is just not cut out for motherhood.


I'm no expert, but it says in a cat book I read when Pixie was expecting that a lot of first time mums aren't sure of what to do and need a bit of help. So it's probably not to do with her, but the fact that it was her first litter?

I hope Nala starts to come to terms with everything that's happened, and I wish you and her the best luck in the world and hoping for some lovely healthy kittens in due time (they'll be smashers judging by their mummy's beautiful looks!)
x


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

So very sorry for the way things have worked out for you and Nala. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. You're clearly someone who cares very much for the well being of your cats. I hope Nala is soon back to her normal self and your painful experience is soon behind you. Big hug xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Liz thank you for the advice.

We want to wait a while as she was too young to be having this litter in the first place and she was 'caught' rather than purposely mated.
She has just turned 11 months old so we won't be thinking of putting her to stud for a good few months yet.

Angeli thank you for your kind words it means a lot, you are correct that Nala means an awful lot to me and her health and happiness is the most important thing to me.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Anwen - I am very biased but I think she's absolutely stunning, especially when she's 'done up' all nice.

It's a great comfort that her difficulties may have been down to inexperiance and obviously the fact that she is young.

I will have another go once she's ready and hopefully we will have better luck next time.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Liz thank you for the advice.
> 
> We want to wait a while as she was too young to be having this litter in the first place and she was 'caught' rather than purposely mated.
> She has just turned 11 months old so we won't be thinking of putting her to stud for a good few months yet.
> ...


It would be good if someone would advise when a cat *is* old enough.

My Ragdoll Breeding Guide reads " it is best not to mate a female under 10 months, it is wise to let her have one call before mating" ? This would suggest that 11 months is fine to be breeding.

Sorry, actually this seems a bit insensitive on your thread. I may start another.

I hope she is well soon.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Just read through this and it is very sad all went bad but the main thing is mum is ok.
It does highlight to anyone thinking of breeding though that it is not all about fluffy kittens and sometimes it is heartbreaking and things do go wrong.
Whatever you decide in the future I am sure from reading your posts it will be in your cats best interest and that is nice to hear.
I hope she recovers from the trauma ok xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just to update you all that Nala STILL has not passed the last placenta.

I'm starting to think the vets have counted wrong lol.
Anyway she went back tot he vets today and her tempreture was quite high so they gave her an anti-biotic injection and she has to go back in a few days.

The good news is that she has certainly perked up and is doing really well in herslef.

In repsonse to an earlier comment.
I was always under the impression that under 12 months was considered too young to breed a cat but I'm not the expert so not a clue.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Under 12 months is not advised but isn't 'bad'. If a cat keeps having seasons it is sometimes better to breed her than keep letting her call. I'd wait until she is a year and then mate her (so in 2 calls time).


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

so sorry for your lose of the kittens...and im sending nala a bigggggg huggggggggg


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope she is doing okay. Has she passed the placenta yet ?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Still no placenta but the vet thinks that is has properly broken up inside so we need to be very careful now as infection can start.

She was given a powerful anti-biotic yestreday as her tempretaure was high and will be returning on Thursday for another dose to try and stop anything before it develops.

She really dosn't have things easy, bless her!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Poor girl. Lots of TLC needed. Your probably need some too after all this.  Let us know how she is.


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hope Nala is doing ok.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

She's doing very well and is back to her normal self.

She went back to the vets yesterday and her tempreture has now returned to normal so we don't have to worry no more.

They agve her another anti-biotic injection just to make sure and she has now been discharged!!


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_thats great news, im glad she is on the mend  x_


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Fantastic news! xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow! Great news xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Nala the girl soldier has the last victory!!!! So sorry she had to undergo so much suffering but glad she is through it now. big hugs and purrrs


----------

